# Pygmy or not to Pygmy that is the question



## pokie312 (Jun 11, 2011)

It was brought to my attention that it would be awhile before i can purchase a track of land. BUT i also found out that being outside city limits my 1 acre track i am renting will allow goats. How many pygmy goats could one have on 1/2 an acre? How big do they get? What are they used for? :whatgoat: :help: any is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you mean the breed "Pygmy" or are you referring to a size?

Size wise, miniature goats that are generally knee high at their shoulder would be Nigerian Dwarfs, Pygmies and some cross mini breeds such as Fainters

Once theres a shelter and fence put up, the shelter would take up browse space so I would say that you could comfortably keep 4 or 5 miniatures on a tract that big...a 10x10 shed works well for shelter too..plenty of space for each.


----------



## pokie312 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am new to goats. I found a site nearby that had "unregistered pygmy goats as well as Nigerian Dwarfs". I understood those to be 2 different breeds. But if they are the same that is good to know. I am in the learning phase before i commit to anything. So any information is appreciated. :clap: Thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You were right to think they are 2 different breeds,,, many though will call a goat a "pygmy" just because it's short in stature.

A pygmy is short and wide with a heavy bone...a nigerian dwarf is short and dainty..more refined and dairy like.

I have crosses of pygmy/nd as well as pure bred nigerians...there is a difference in their builds.

I currently have 6 does in and 8x12 barn and they have a secure pen thats 75x 80 as well as an electrified pasture and they are comfortable in that space/ with no pasture they get access to good quality hay and do well.


----------



## pokie312 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ah. Thanks for clearing that i was starting to get confused. :greengrin: This is all great information. Thanks again


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well to start, I would go onto google and start looking up information about pygmy goats. Here are a couple links to start you out:

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/hus ... ePygmy.asp
http://www.pygmygoatclub.org/general_in ... andard.htm

I would think around 5 pygmies on half an acre would be good. Pygmies were once bred for meat. They are a meat goat, but today, they're mostly bred for pets, showing, 4H, etc.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I personally have and prefer Nigerian Dwarf goats... But that's because we LOVE the goat milk! Now I understand that pygmys can be milked.... but the ND's are considered more 'dairy'.
Good luck on building a herd! I have backyard goats, and I currently have 5 ND's in my large yard... but will be back to 4 at most after my doeling is weaned and sold. I also provide ample amounts of alfalfa to make up for what they dont get from browse...(if that makes sense??)


----------



## pokie312 (Jun 11, 2011)

I know i could google to find out all the info i need. I prefer to hear it from those who know first hand. So Nigerian Dwarfs could be used for milk? I would like to make soaps. Maybe cheeses. I was originally looking at dairy breeds like the Nubian or the Alpine. Space is my concern right now. Looking forward to answers. :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nigerian Dwarfs are a dairy breed and yes, many people use them for milk purposes. They also have the highest butterfat content of all the dairy breeds. :thumb: One thing that's kind of fun about Nigerians is that they come in almost any color imaginable vs. Pygmies come in only several different color patterns. 

The Nigerian is a true dairy goat though...just in miniature. If you are looking to get into milking then i'd start with a few registered does that come from good milk genetics...that way your off to a good start should you want to get into cheeses, soaps, etc.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh yes! Nigerian Dwarfs provide great milk and that can be drank or made into: soap, cheeses, ice cream all sorts of good stuff!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I have had both ND's and Pygmies but I much much prefer Pygmies. My pygmy does get HUGE udders and love being milked! They are ALOT less maintence than the dairy breeds (I also had an Alpine cross and a Togg) JMO  

People will be biased to what they raise so it'd probably be best if you found a registered breeder for Nigerians and one for Pygmies and visit them each and see which you like best  :shades: 

Good luck! Will definitely need pictures when you get your goats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I raised pygmy/nigerian crosses for 7 years before I bought my first set of registered nigerians....my goats don't know wether they are "pedigreed" or not because they are all loved the same and I found that my cross does gave just as good milk as the PB does, either way, whichever you prefer...both Pygmies and Nigies are just as sweet in nature as well as useful in the milk pail if you choose to breed for milk.


----------



## pokie312 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks you guys. Will do. I found more Nigerian , Nubian and Boer breeders around here. I may not be looking hard enough. Ok. So does anyone know a good 'how to' for caring/raising a goat? I know i will need a sh3 sided shelter. Goat fencing to prevent escapes and predators. fresh water. plenty grass/hay and a feed supplement . with salt/mineral block. and things they can climb ( not close to fences). Oh my. and i was reading about disbudding and that has me worried. I saw that done to a cow once and i cried. I dont know if i could my very own pet. Any advice? I am just full of question, i know.  i like to be as prepared as i can before starting a new adventure. Especially when a life is involved other than my own.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The very best thing would be to find a mentor to help you out, someone close who can teach you to trim hooves and other things. The easiest way to start a feeding program is to find, in your area, the most beautiful, shiniest, healthy goats of any breed. Stop and see if they will talk goats with you and find out what they feed, their mineral program, whether they copper bolus and give bo.se or not and, most important, who their veterinarian is. 
Goats can have a very steep learning curve. It's not that they are more prone to deficiency and illness, it's because by the time the average person notices they are sick, they are usually very sick.
There may be clubs in your area, you could see if one of the 4-H groups would let you help out and learn.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes finding someone local like GoatHiker said would be best. They can teach you all the stuff you need to see to learn. 

I personally give mine free choice loose minerals I feel that they can't get what they need easily from a block. 

A good goat vet is great to have! I am lucky that I found one not to far from me since a lot of vets are unfamiliar with goats or wont even treat them. 

My vet will do disbudding. You could get the vet to do it or the mentor until you feel comfortable.


----------

